# How is the fishing at Silver Lake (the one near Brighton)?



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

It looks like it gets stocked decently. Do you know if you can take a little inflatable raft out on it? And you can drive pretty much right up to it, right?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

rdiddy801 said:


> Do you know if you can take a little inflatable raft out on it? And you can drive pretty much right up to it, right?


Yes, you can take an inflatable on it. Many people do.

No, you cannot drive right to the lake. You will need to walk a ways on a maintained and heavily traveled boardwalk to get to the lake.


----------

